# How to communicate with your dentist



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My niece is going to get her teeth cleaned this morning???? She said they always try to carry on a conversation????‍♂???? I gave her my index cards I made up a couple years ago???? The cards have words like “Yes, No, Ouch, and Just Kidding????


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahaha !! I don't mind when they talk, but don't ask me a question when you know I cant answer.

On my last visit, the hygenist asked when was the last time I flossed. I told her "you should know, you were there" !!


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Ha Ha...now I like this thread.

Reminds me of when I am brushing my teeth, and then my girlfriend asks me question that requires a detailed answer.

And she will just stand there waiting for it, like I can actually speak with a mouthful of toothpaste.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Hahaha !! I don't mind when they talk, but don't ask me a question when you know I cant answer.
> 
> On my last visit, the hygenist asked when was the last time I flossed. I told her "you should know, you were there" !!


My hygienist asked me the same question.
I responded, "I'm supposed to floss?"


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

My Mom is a dentist, so when we get work done it’s by another doctor in the office. And he always asks questions that require a detailed answer right when he’s either putting a rubber dam in or packing a filling, basically the worst time possible, just because he gets a kick out of watching you try to answer.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Hahaha !! I don't mind when they talk, but don't ask me a question when you know I cant answer.
> 
> On my last visit, the hygenist asked when was the last time I flossed. I told her "you should know, you were there" !!


Hahahaha! I wish I would have thought of that answer cause I actually floss and they ask me that same question. I'll get her next time! Thanks buddy


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Island made said:


> My Mom is a dentist, so when we get work done it's by another doctor in the office. And he always asks questions that require a detailed answer right when he's either putting a rubber dam in or packing a filling, basically the worst time possible, just because he gets a kick out of watching you try to answer.


Hmmmmm. Would those rubber dams make good slingshot bands????

GP


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom is a dentist, so when we get work done it's by another doctor in the office. And he always asks questions that require a detailed answer right when he's either putting a rubber dam in or packing a filling, basically the worst time possible, just because he gets a kick out of watching you try to answer.
> ...


Haha already asked her for some material a few years back......unfortunately health code made them go latex free


----------

